# Sage barista express



## Paul lee (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi members can any one here do latte art on there barista express,cos I can't even after 6 months.so frustrating I've wondered if the steam wands not up to it!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah.. Not too hard. You have to keep it turned on until the steam is coming out, flick it off then put your jug under and turn it on so it doesn't die off. takes a while to steam milk I find, but far better than a Gaggia Classic. Plenty of vids on youtube showing what angle to hold the jug and how to get good results.

When I sold mine I did a demo on steaming milk with it and managed a bit of latte art without too much fuss. That's after not using it for months.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You could post a vid up and then we can give you some tips, maybe.


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

You can absolutely do latte art. Having said that, if you are a home user drinking a cup a day then it will take you more than 6 months of practice. There are plenty of videos online telling you how to do it. You just need to keep practicing. Also, with barista express not being overly strong in steaming, you need to make sure that when you steam it you should also maintain the swirl in the milk so the froth doesn't settle on top too early. Also, don't create too much froth as you won't get any latte. When you pour latte art, froth needs to be well mixed with the rest of milk and not sat on top.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Perhaps the answer is to waste several L of milk. It doesn't have to be drunk but can be poured to see what it looks like. More steaming power in my view just speeds things up and the main problem is balancing froth levels and heating the rest of the milk. Various videos show the general techniques.

John

-


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

This is my first half reasonable art from my BE. I'm 100% sure the machine is capable and it's just me that needs improving.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

I've had this machine a couple of years and i like it a lot, but can I do latte art on it yet ? Not a chance

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

You sure can - took me best part of 6 months and a barista course however I'm now consistent.

As mentioned above make sure you purge the wand first, before putting it into the milk jug, then work on stretching the milk and getting the rotation correct. This is where the barista course paid for itself - I'd watched so many YouTube videos but couldn't get it. As soon as we got to the milk texturing part of the course it clicked.

Good luck.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Any chance of a video of you steaming with a close up on jug and wand position, please?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@-Mac not sure if this'll help but I made it when I had my BE for the milk steaming.



http://imgur.com/XAZmvAy


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

THR_Crema said:


> You sure can - took me best part of 6 months and a barista course however I'm now consistent.
> 
> As mentioned above make sure you purge the wand first, before putting it into the milk jug, then work on stretching the milk and getting the rotation correct. This is where the barista course paid for itself - I'd watched so many YouTube videos but couldn't get it. As soon as we got to the milk texturing part of the course it clicked.
> 
> ...


 LOL I reckon a lot of the problems with this particular machine are the user. Not sure I am prepared to put that much effort into achieving that though - plus semi skimmed milk and my wife likes it too hot so foam tends to be a bit thick.

John

-


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm impressed, do you froth milk for one coffee at a time, I usually do similar amount of milk to what you did but share it between two drinks. Out do you have to do one at a time?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

